# Living in Canary Wharf?



## rpbeard (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum. My family (me, my wife and our 1 year old daughter) are moving to London in May, We have been looking online at housing and see a lot we like in Canary Wharf. We are trying to find something that costs less than 600 pounds per week and has 2+ bedrooms/1,000 square feet. We have seen a lot that we like in Canary Wharf.

For us, the location seems good. It's only 15 minutes to Central London on the Jubilee Line, it has all kinds of amenities, Mudchute Park and Greenwich are nearby, and my commute to the Liverpool Street station area by bicycle is less than 20 minutes.

So, what are we missing? Is Canary Wharf safe? Is the Isle of Dogs safe? Is there anything I'm not thinking of with respect to this area? I know north of Canary Wharf is a rough area, so I'm wondering if that applies to Canary Wharf/Isle of Dogs too.

Thanks for your help.

Cheers


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,

Canary wharf is great with the docks and all the offices etc.. the problem is that immediately next to the "developed" area are some pretty nasty council estates. The houses you are seeing are more than likely in the heart of one of these ghettos.. If you stick to somewhere along the main road (cant remember the name but goes round island gardens etc) then should be ok. 

good luck!.. Mudchute farm.. wow that takes me back!!


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi there! There's nothing wrong with Canary Wharf at all, it's just a bit sterile. I work here and it's a good place to work, but it is pretty much all offices, and one huge underground shopping centre. I know a lot of people who live here during the week to be close to work and then leave for home at the weekends.

There are really no independent shops or anything here - everything is a chain. Everything is modern too - no old buildings really. There's always construction work going on, the place is dead at weekends and there are nearly always engineering works on the tube lines at weekends, which makes it harder to get around.

However - yes, you are right, Transport links are good, and because it's not really a residential area per se, you can get a lot more for your money housing-wise than elsewhere. You are close to lots of things, the area is quiet (esp at weekends!) and the Wharf itself is a private estate with it's own security force, so very safe. Why not give it a go - if you are renting, you can always move to a different area in 12 months if it's not for you!


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah stay withing the new bit and your fine.. just don't end up in some nasty block.. on the plus side seven mills primary school is very good and will be your local.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Echoing one of the comments above, be careful with Isle of Dogs, there are very good areas mixed with very nasty ones.

You have to go and see and make your own mind. Most likely the areas with riverside views will be fine, but the areas inside the Islae of Dogs are touch and go. Youw ill know the difference when you are there.

I would recommend to find a short term rental for a couple of months and then walk around the Isle of Dogs so you get a feeling about the area.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Forgot to say, I used to live in North Greenwich (next station after CW) and baring condert days in the O2 it is pretty quiet most of the time (but forget about your bike! the river is an insurmountable obstacle  ).


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

hey you can take your bike through the foot tunnel... just can't ride it!


----------



## BetsyStrope (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you end up moving to Canary Wharf? My husband and I moved to Canary Wharf from the US this April. We also have a 1 year old daughter! Let me know if you are here and maybe we can meet up!



rpbeard said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum. My family (me, my wife and our 1 year old daughter) are moving to London in May, We have been looking online at housing and see a lot we like in Canary Wharf. We are trying to find something that costs less than 600 pounds per week and has 2+ bedrooms/1,000 square feet. We have seen a lot that we like in Canary Wharf.
> 
> ...


----------

